# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  أريد أن أعرف اذا كان لدي مرض نفسي أم لا؟

## أسماء طلعت

لو سمحت يا دكتور عادل اذا كنت أريد أن أعرف اذا كان لدي مرض نفسي أم لا فكيف لي أن أعرف ذلك ؟

----------


## أسماء طلعت

السلام عليكم: ::  


> لو سمحت يا دكتور عادل اذا كنت أريد أن أعرف اذا كان لدي مرض نفسي أم لا فكيف لي أن أعرف ذلك ؟

----------


## أسماء طلعت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، و بعد :
من فضلك يا دكتور عادل ولو لم يكن في ذلك مضايقة أن تجيب على سؤالي بأقصى سرعة فمن خلال قراءاتي
استنتجت أنك انسان خدوم وتحب عمل الخير ، وقد كتبت لك سؤالي ولا أعرف ان كان قد وصل أم لا ولذلك فسوف أكرره مرة أخرى والسؤال هو كيف لي أن أعرف ان كان لدي مرض نفسي أم لا مع العلم أنني أعاني من مشاكل لا حصر لها وتحدث لي اضطرابات غريبة وأنا متأكدة أنني أعاني من مرض نفسي لسبب لا أريد الافصاح عنه وأمي لا تريد عرضي على طبيب نفسي بسبب كلام الناس ولاأعرف لمن ألجأ وما يحدث لي يعيق 
علي اكمال حياتي كباقي الفتيات فهل لك أن تساعدني ، وهل من الممكن لك أن ترسل لي الرد على بريدي 
الالكتروني.
ولكم جزيل الشكر..

----------


## د.عادل

> لو سمحت يا دكتور عادل اذا كنت أريد أن أعرف اذا كان لدي مرض نفسي أم لا فكيف لي أن أعرف ذلك ؟


اهلا بيكي يا أسماء
كان ممكن تسهلي عليه الموضوع وتخبريني بما تعاني منه ، بدلاً من ان اعرض عليكي كل اعراض الامراض النفسية وتختاري منهم انتي ما تعاني منه.
وقد تعاني من حالة مزاجية طارئة مثلنا جميعاً.
لازلتي يا عزيزتي في مقتبل العمر وباجمل مراحله.
تفائلي وان شاء الله غداً دائماً افضل من امس بل افضل ان شاء الله من اليوم.
ان كنتي تعاني من اي شيئ يعكر صفوك اخبريني به وسأرد عليكي ان شاء الله.
ان وجدتي في الامر صعوبة طرحه هنا ، ارسليه على الخاص او ايميل.

اجدد الترحيب بكي يا اسماء ، واتمنى الا تحرمينا من تواجدك معنا دائماً.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## أسماء طلعت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا : بما أنني عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى أريد أن أقدم تحياتي للجميع وسلامي الحار وأنا أحبكم جميعا .
ثانيا : كيف حالك يا دكتور عادل ، لقد أرسلت لك رسالة على بريدك الالكتروني ولم يصلني الرد فهل وصلتك رسالتي أم لا ؟ اضافة الى أنني نسيت أن أخبرك ببعض الامور فأنا أكذب كثيرا جدا وليس كذب طبيعي مثل كل الناس وانما معظم كلامي قد يكون كذبا ولا أميل الى المشاركة في الانشطة اليومية مع باقي الناس ولا أتفاعل مع الاخرين وأحب الانتقام وأنزعج كثيرا اذا لم أستطع ذلك وأنا مسلمة ولكنني مع ذلك لاأصلي وعندما  تسألني أمي عن الصلاة أكذب عليها وأقول أنني صليت وأنا لست سعيدة بذلك وكلما حاولت الصلاة 
فانني أسرح وأفكر في أمور الحياة وأنا أصلي ولدي الكثير من المشكلات ولكني لاأتذكرها الان . فلو سمحت لي يا دكتور عادل أن أتجرأ وأطلب منك رقم الهاتف . 
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## أسماء طلعت

لماذا لا ترد علي يا دكتور عادل هل أنت غاضب مني ؟

----------


## د.عادل

> لماذا لا ترد علي يا دكتور عادل هل أنت غاضب مني ؟


اهلاً بكي يا اسماء 
انا لم ارد لاني رديت على ايميلك ، وانتظرت ردك على ايميلي.
ولكن واضح انك لم تقرئي ردي على ايميلك حتى الان.

----------

